# Homemade ball mill for button pulverizing



## plasmasmelter (Oct 11, 2010)

We are making a small ball mill from parts we have laying around
to pulverize ore samples. Thought I would share some photos of it under
construction.

PS


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2010)

You'll need one heck of a reducing gear if you are using that pulley.Also how will you load and unload material?


----------



## plasmasmelter (Oct 11, 2010)

mic said:


> You'll need one heck of a reducing gear if you are using that pulley.Also how will you load and unload material?



We are using a variable speed motor to control rpms. One end is fixed (motor end) and the other
is easily removed by sliding the entire bearing and end cap assembly along slots cut into the i-beam.
The removable end has a face o-ring seal to keep material from leaking out around the barrel/end plate
interface.

PS


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 11, 2010)

Proper speed in RPM.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=3107&p=27909&hilit=ball+mill+speed#p27909


----------



## plasmasmelter (Oct 11, 2010)

GSP,

Thanks for that info. very useful. We estimated it to be
between 1-2 revolutions per second based on feel.
Are there advantages to milling with water instead
of dry? We are using it to crush low grade metallic buttons.

Thanks again,
PS


----------



## plasmasmelter (Oct 14, 2010)

I apologize for posing this in the wrong section.


----------

